# Placement of AF insignia/patches on the flight jacket



## Combat Trucker (12 Dec 2008)

All;

Mananged to get an new old stock CF blue flight jacket, and I was wondering if anyone in the CAF knows where the patches go? All I know is;

Rank on the epaulets
nametag on the right breast with half-wing badge above it, depending on trade
aircrew wings on left breast
Canadian flag on left sleeve

How and where do heraldic crests and op's patches go on the flight jacket? Thanks!!


----------



## aesop081 (12 Dec 2008)

Combat Trucker said:
			
		

> How and where do heraldic crests and op's patches go on the flight jacket? Thanks!!



Heraldic on the right sleeve

Aircraft badge on the left sleeve.


----------



## Combat Trucker (12 Dec 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Heraldic on the right sleeve
> 
> Aircraft badge on the left sleeve.



Are you talking a/c badges (ie CF-188, CP-140, etc.) or sqn op's badges?


----------



## aesop081 (12 Dec 2008)

Combat Trucker said:
			
		

> Are you talking a/c badges (ie CF-188, CP-140, etc.) or sqn op's badges?



The Sqn /Wing Heraldic goes on the right.  (example here :  https://www.dbembroidery.com/images/products/6.jpg   )

Aircraft type badges, crew badges, etc......left sleeve (example : http://www.415sqn.com/KitShop/RatpackBadge.jpg  )


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Dec 2008)

Trucker if you are refering to an item like this:







then CDN Aviator is right.


----------



## Combat Trucker (12 Dec 2008)

What kinds of badges are worn under the wings and nametags, as I have seen that before...............


----------



## aesop081 (12 Dec 2008)

Combat Trucker said:
			
		

> What kinds of badges are worn under the wings and nametags, as I have seen that before...............



Those would be ICP, QFI, VPI, FS, ASC, HPMA........Those go on the front flightsuit pockets, below the zippers.


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Dec 2008)

Combat Trucker said:
			
		

> How and where do heraldic crests and op's patches go on the flight jacket? Thanks!!



Not all units have Heraldic crests to go on the Flight Gear and the Aircraft.  We have a squadron patch that is different that the Heraldic Crest.  Also, our "airplane" patch is actually a phase patch.  In general, right shoulder is your unit, left is what you fly, wings on the left, name tag on the right.  Ranks is supposed to be sown to the flight suit so it doesn't come off, although I've seen many people with the rank not sown.  Nipple Breast Patches are misc patchs (course, flight, qualifications, etc)

I just took a few pictures of my bag, here they are :

The whole thing :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right Shoulder :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can see squadron patch, name tag and rank.

Left Shoulder (sorry, it's blurry) : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Close up of the left shoulder : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Colors on patches is unusual but before anyone jumps in horror, the squadron is allowed to wear colors.

Edit;  as far as the flight jacket goes, same as the flight suit, minus the breast patches.


----------



## Combat Trucker (12 Dec 2008)

Can a Canadian NORAD Region patch be worn on the chest?


----------



## dimsum (12 Dec 2008)

Combat Trucker said:
			
		

> Can a Canadian NORAD Region patch be worn on the chest?



That patch (I'm assuming the "shield" one) is worn on your left shoulder, under the Cdn flag.


----------

